# Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten



## Smanhu (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab schon einiges abgesucht und nix zu dem Thema gefunden. Deswegen wende ich mich mal an die Fachleute#6
Also:
Ich hatte in der Juni/Juliausgabe von Rute und Rolle nen Artikel gelesen, dass Echolote mit hoher Sendeleistung eine Scheuchwirkung auf Fische, besonders auf Waller, haben sollen. Ich selbst besitze ein Humminbird 798Si und hab festgestellt, dass beim Klopfen auf Waller manchmal einer steigt und dann aber verschwindet (was ja ab und an mal ganz normal ist). Bin in letzter Zeit öfters mit nem Kollegen unterwegs, der ein Eagle 168 hat. Der hat jetzt schon 2 Mal zuschlagen können. Mein Echolot jagt 4000W gen Boden und sein Echolot 800W. Könnte das wirklich der Grund sein???#c
Man muss dazu sagen, dass auf dem Teil des Altrheins, auf dem wir fischen, öfters geklopft wird, mehrere Segel- und Yachthäfen liegen (die mit Sicherheit auch Echolote an Board haben) und ein Berufsfischer unterwegs ist. Da is also immer was los aufm Wasser.
In dem Artikel wurde geschrieben, dass genau an solch stark befahrenen und befischten Gewässern, Waller sehr sensibel auf "starke Echolote" reagieren. Wurde auch von Andy (Andys Wallercamp am Po) bestätigt und auf Broadband-Echolote hingewiesen.
Ich hab natürlich schon andere Fischarten dort gefangen, auch mit Echolot. Aber die Waller machen sich dünne. Ich weis es nicht. #c

Hier also meine Frage:

Hat hier jemand schon die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht, dass Echolote mit starker Sendeleistung, besonders bei der Jagd auf Waller in stark benutzten Gewässern, eine Scheuchwirkung auf Fische haben? Oder ist das alles Spinnerei und vielleicht Werbung für die Broadband-Echolote, die ja mit ner Sendeleistung von 250W arbeiten?|kopfkrat Ich hab keine Ahnung!

Bin mal auf die Antworten gespannt 

Grüße


----------



## Jens_Vom_Bodensee (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Hallo Zusammen,

diese Beobachtung habe ich auch mit anderen Fischen gemacht. Wir haben ein sehr altes Echo (eagle optima) und kommen damit zurecht. Wir fangen da Fisch. Kollegen mit starkem Lot, haben weniger Fänge.
Beobachtung ist bis ca. 50m Wassertiefe.

Wird aber bei den Starken die Leiistung automatisch eingestellt, so das die nur soviel Leistung senden wie notwendig, sind die Kollegen auch mit den Fängen erfolgreicher.

Mein Fanggebiet östlicher Bodensee, Kretzer, Felchen, Forellen, Hechte. Mit glück beim Tiefenschleppen auch mal ein Wels kleineren Ausmassses.

Grüsse Jens


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht, dass Echolote mit starker Sendeleistung, besonders bei der Jagd auf Waller in stark benutzten Gewässern, eine Scheuchwirkung auf Fische haben? Oder ist das alles Spinnerei und vielleicht Werbung für die Broadband-Echolote, die ja mit ner Sendeleistung von 250W arbeiten?|kopfkrat Ich hab keine Ahnung!


Ich habe beim Hechtangeln (vornehmlich schleppen) vom Boot öfter die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Ausschalten des Echolotes dann noch Bisse+Fische gebracht hat, wo vorher stundenlang nichts ging.

Ich denke somit schon, dass Echolote scheuchen können, je mißtrauischer die Fische an sich schon gemacht sind, umso sensibler und selbst mit kleineren Leistungen schon.


----------



## a.bu (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Ganz klar ja, ich bin früher recht häufig mit einem Hochseeangelkutter rausgefahren und kannte den Kapitän recht gut. Bei ruhigem Wetter und wenig Drift habe ich mich manchmal gewundert warum ständig bei Leuten die nicht geworfen haben, die eine Seite fing, die andere nicht. Darauf hab ich den Kapitän (Hans Klings er war der Beste#6) angesprochen und er meinte rechts am  Steuerhaus sitzt der Schwinger meines Echolotes. Als ich ihn fragte warum sagte er ist doch klar, wenn ein Dorsch in der Lage ist über sein Seitenlinienorgan Bewegungen anderer Fische wahr zu nehmen (Haie spüren kleinste elektrische Felder die durch Bewegungen entstehen)was meinst Du wie ihm das gefällt wenn er mit jedem elektrischem Impuls einen gebraten bekommt. Das leuchtete ein. Hans war der einzige, der damals wenn er eine gute Stelle gefunden hatte nur noch nach GPS gefahren ist. Ich praktiziere das mit meinem Boot seit Jahren, eine aussichtsreiche Stelle anfahren, ein kurzer Blick ob Anzeige ist und dann sofort den Fischfinder aus. Ich habe ebenfalls das 798c und habe mich schon die Kretze geärgert weil ich mir nicht Plotter und Fischfinder getrennt gekauft habe, so muß nach dem Abschalten des Gerätes mein altes Garmin Handnavi die Navigation übernehmen. Wie gesagt bei viel Drift ist das ganze nicht relevant aber bei Ententeich oder noch schlimmer beim verankertem Boot sollte der Fischfinder unbedingt aus. Wer hat es als Kleinbootfahrer nicht erlebt das sich an einem Hotspot plötzlich 10 und mehr Boote versammeln, alle fangen anfangs und plötzlich geht dann nichts mehr, obwohl am nächsten Tag dieser Platz wieder jede Menge Fisch beherbergt. Aber ist halt alles graue Theorie und Experten die Geräte mit Mega Sendeleistung verkaufen wollen werden sagen das ist alles Quatsch....dann ist das wohl auch so


Viele Grüße 

Andreas


----------



## Heiko112 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

@a.bu


Da Kretzte nicht schön ist mal ein kleiner Tipp von mir was man da machen kann.

Gehe mal in "EINSTELLUNG"
dann wähle mal " SONAR "
und dann auf " AUS "

und zack bist du geheilt.

Und das kostet nicht mal 10 € Praxisgebühr


----------



## Smanhu (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Sehr interessant, dass andere auch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Eigentlich kann man es ja schon nachvollziehen. Wenn man nen Schallimpuls mit 4000Watt auf nen Fisch abfeuert der so ein empfindliches Seitenlinenorgan hat, dass er merkt wenn am anderen Ende eines Sees Futter ins Wasser geschmissen wird. Is schon nachvollziehbar, dass dieser dann das Weite sucht.
Da macht n Braodband wohl doch Sinn. 

Gruß


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

es gibt vielerlei theorien und meinungen zu diesem thema und auch praktische erfahrungen im direktvergleich fischen mit eingeschaltetem, leistungsstarken echoloten und solchen, die abgeschaltet wurden - kurz um: diese erfahrungsberichte zeigen in aller deutlichkeit, dass das ausschalten des lotes die weitaus bessere alternative ist, als mit "klopfenden" geber driftend oder auch ankernd weiter zu fischen... ergo: am hotspot angekommen > ausschalten #h


----------



## Heiko112 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Ich angle viel in den Niederlanden. Da ist das Bootsangeln ja sehr verbreitet. Ein See z. B. der etwas über einquadratkilometer ist, ist am Wochenende von knapp 20 Booten besetzt da fährste Slalom. Den Zandern macht das nichts aus die kennen das. Das gleiche im Fluß, viel Schiffsverkehr dann kennen die das.


----------



## a.bu (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

@Heiko,

danke für den Tipp#6 ist bei mir mit nem Fischfinder das gleiche wie beim Toaster...hab nie Bock mir die Bedinungsanleitung durch zu lesen. Aber im Ernst wenn man beim Pilken permanent die Position neu anfährt, dann nervt mich das hin und her geschalte. Aber wie oben erwähnt, ich bin halt sehr faul.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Da selbst meine alten Ohren die Tacks des Echolotgebers hören können,
gehe ich einfach mal davon aus,dass die Fische mindestens die gleichen Wahrnehmungen haben.
Schallwellen umgewandelt in Wasserdruckwellen, welche von der Seitenlinie regestriert werden.
Außerdem sollen Welse sogar Töne erzeugen, es ist daher auch davon auszugehen, dass sie diese auch in irgend einer Form wahrnehmen können!

Taxidermist


----------



## Smanhu (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Als ich da mit meinem Kollegen unterwegs war, war das wohl ungewollt wie ne Art Treibjagdt. Ich hab die Jungs mit meinem Echolot von mir weg, zu ihm gescheucht und er hat se gefangen :q:q
Es lässt sich wohl nicht von der Hand weisen, dass eingeschaltete Echolote auf Fische ne Scheuchwirkung haben. 
Um jetzt nen Schritt weiter zu gehen, wie sieht es mit den Braodband-Echoloten, wie z.B. dem Lawrance HDS-5x Broadband, aus? 
Das Gerät arbeitet mit sehr viel geringerer Sendeleistung und, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, werden die Signale, nicht wie bei herkömmlichen Echoloten mit kurzen, starken Impulsen, sondern mit langen Schallwellen gesendet. 
Da wird der Fisch wohl eher gestreichelt, als mit dem Hammer bearbeitet.
Hat jemand, auch wenn die Geräte noch nicht so lange aufm Markt sind, damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? 

Wär ja schon ne sehr interessante Option, wenn es denn besagte Scheuchwirkung nicht verursacht.

Gruß


----------



## arschammeer (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

da ist auf jedenfall was dran. ich denk mal das auch z.b grosse barsche 40+ sich sofort aus dem staub machen, sobald sich ein boot mit elektromotor und echolot nähert. besonders dann wenn sie im lauf ihres lebens schon ein paar mal gefangen worden sind und wieder schwimmen durften. ich glaub das sie sich die geräusche von elektromotor und echolot merken und um diese in zukunft einen großen bogen machen. des erklärt zum beispiel das an stark überfischten gewässern wo oft vom boot aus geangelt wird, manche uferangler noch oft die besseren barsche fangen.


----------



## Smanhu (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Ja, es scheint sich immer mehr zu bestätigen. Hab auch mit Angelkollegen gesprochen die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Also ist was dran. Ich werd mir bis nächstes Jahr noch n Lawrence HDS 5x Broadband zulegen. Macht fürs Vertikalfischen vom Boot wohl am meißten Sinn und man hat was Vernünftiges.
Mr. Schlageter wird sich freuen

Gruß


----------



## Fischotte (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

petri heil,

in der aktuellen "sonderausgabe" Die 150 Raubfischfragen (angel woche)
steht >>>
das die fische die vom echolot- geber ausgehenden schallimpulse tatsächlich hören können...dass sie diese aber mit gefahr in verbindung bringen und dadurch vorsichtiger werden, ist nur in stark befischten gewässern denkbar!

also hören ja - abschrecken kaum!


----------



## a-l-e-x (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Tach,

ich glaube das es keine Scheuchwirkung gibt...
Habe schon Fische gefangen obwohl das Echolot die ganze Zeit eingeschaltet war und habe auch nicht mehr gefangen als es aus war. Habe mich neulich erst über das Thema unterhalten und mein Gesprächspartner hat die selben Erfahrungen gemacht.

Eine richtige Scheuchwirkung haben meiner Meinung nach die Geräusche die ein Fisch beim Drill macht.
Ich glaube es gab auch schon eine Studie zu dem Thema!
Stresstest für Fische ...quasi...#c

Grüße Alex


----------



## Fischotte (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

das gleiche gilt auch für Knicklichter, 
werden zwar von den fischen gesehen, aber nicht als Gefahr angesehen, bzw. als "verscheuchend" angesehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Ich empfinde Rapmusik auch nicht als gefährlich - aber als unangrnehm und gehe der daher aus dem Weg.

Ich hab Fische noch nie für übermäßig intelligente Wesen gehalten.

Aber wenn was unangenehm sein sollte, werden sie dem - wie jedes noch so dumme Vieh - aus dem Weg gehen.

Und ob die Fische die Signale nun wahrnehmen können oder nicht, und wenn ja, ob und wie sie das einordnen, da können wir wohl nur spekulieren.

Da aber doch einige in der Praxis hier Erfahrungen geschildert haben, aus denen man geringere Fänge schliessen könnte, schadet ein gewisses Maß an Vorsicht sicher nicht...


----------



## a-l-e-x (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

[/QUOTE]|good: 



Ich glaube das ist alles was man zu dem Thema sagen muss!!!


----------



## Andy.F (27. November 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Also ich habe jetzt das HDS 5x und beim Einstellen daheim mit Geber hört man das tacken sehr gut und laut auch sind es keine langen sondern sehr kurze Abstände. Durch erhöhen der Ping geschwindigkeit wirds noch schneller lauter. 
Also vom Geräusch her würde ich sagen das mein Hummi 728 (4000W) genau so Laut ist. Werde ich noch testen.


----------



## el barto (27. November 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Ich bin des öfteren mit meinem Boot auf Baggerseen oder ähnlichen Gewässern unterwegs.Ich angel meist vertikal auf Zander dabei ist mein Echolot stets(von eagle) eingeschaltet.Negative erfahrungen auf die Fangqute durch das Gebersignal konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht machen.

gruß Loris


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*



a-l-e-x schrieb:


> Eine richtige Scheuchwirkung haben meiner Meinung nach die Geräusche die ein Fisch beim Drill macht.


Also das ist auch so eine Sache mit Fisch und Bewertung ...
Hechte u.a. Räuber finden sowas oft sehr geil und werden regelrecht angelockt bis zum rabiaten wegreissen des gedrillten Fisches. 
Da würde ich nicht grundsätzlich von Scheuchwirkung reden.

Zum Thema klang ja schon mehrmals an, dass die Gewöhnung der Fische an diesen Lärm eine wesentliche Rolle spielt, bei Dauerbeschallung werden die irgendwann auch taub! :g


----------



## Smanhu (27. November 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt das HDS 5x und beim Einstellen daheim mit Geber hört man das tacken sehr gut und laut auch sind es keine langen sondern sehr kurze Abstände. Durch erhöhen der Ping geschwindigkeit wirds noch schneller lauter.
> Also vom Geräusch her würde ich sagen das mein Hummi 728 (4000W) genau so Laut ist. Werde ich noch testen.




Welchen Geber hast du? 200/50khz (Tiefsee) oder den 200/83 khz?


----------



## Andy.F (28. November 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Hab den 200/83 Khz
Ist das normal dachte wegen Digital ist da nix mehr


----------



## Andy.F (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

War heute nochmal auf dem Wasser um das Echolot zu testen .
Mit dem 83khz Geber ist das tikken sogar auf dem Boot zu hören 
beim 200 nur wenn man den ans Ohr hält das es so laut ist hätte ich nicht gedacht da Digital da war mein Hummi 728 4000 Watt viel leiser was kann das sein und ist das NORMAL ???


----------



## Smanhu (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*



Andy.F schrieb:


> War heute nochmal auf dem Wasser um das Echolot zu testen .
> Mit dem 83khz Geber ist das tikken sogar auf dem Boot zu hören
> beim 200 nur wenn man den ans Ohr hält das es so laut ist hätte ich nicht gedacht da Digital da war mein Hummi 728 4000 Watt viel leiser was kann das sein und ist das NORMAL ???



Ich bin verwirrt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:!
Das Echolot hat ne Sendeleistung von 250Watt. Das bedeutet doch, dass das Signal welches vom Echolot an den Geber gesendet wird 250W beträgt. Mit welcher Leistung schickt nun der Geber das Signal in Richtung Gewässergrund?? Auch 250W oder mehr oder ???? Der Geber funktioniert doch, was das Senden angeht, wie n Lautsprecher. Ich werd mal bei Fa. Schlageter nachfragen und mir das mal genauer erklären lassen.


----------



## Andy.F (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Das frage ich mich ja auch.
Wenn die überall damit werben das dieses tikken mit den super digital Geräten weg sei sollte es auch so sein.
Wenn dieses tikken wirklich eine Scheuchwirkung auf die Fische ausübt passiert dies auch mit den HDS Geräten / also kann man auch die alten weiter verwenden toll#d


----------



## jules2003 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Ich habe ein Humminbird 898 mit 8000 Watt Sendeleistung und war mit meinem Angelkollegen vertikal fischen. Wir haben in den letzten Wochen bei eingeschaltetem Gerät (bei  83 kHZ) über 30 Fische wie Hechte, Barsche und Zander gefangen. Die Fische befanden sich zum großen Teil im Sendekegel. Eine Scheuchwirkung konnten wir nicht feststellen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Andy.F (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Mir geht es in erster Linie nicht um die Scheuchwirkung sondern eher das der Kunde hier getäuscht wird und sowas kann nicht sein.


----------



## ulf (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Mir geht es in erster Linie nicht um die Scheuchwirkung sondern eher das der Kunde hier getäuscht wird und sowas kann nicht sein.


Hallo

Es geht in *diesem* Thread nun aber mal um die Scheuchwirkung ....

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Andy.F (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich dies ja auch geschrieben.
Wenn an der Scheuchwirkung was dran sein soll ist das HDS genauso zu behandeln wie die anderen auch.


----------



## Smanhu (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Hey,

hab heut mit dem Echolothändler meines Vertrauens telefoniert und werde mir das HDS 5x nicht kaufen. Auch er hatte sich mit dem Thema "Scheuchwirkung" beschäftigt. Er hat auch mit Biologen gesprochen, die nicht bestätigen konnten, dass Echolote mit viel Power Fische verscheuchen. Ich vertraue da seiner Erfahrung. Hatte wohl einfach kein Glück beim Klopfen! 
Mit dem Humminbird 798Si hab ich eins der besten Echolote die auf dem Markt sind. Hab noch n paar Einstellungstipps zum Vertikalfischen bekommen. Auf Dualbeam stellen und nur noch mit dem 200khz-Kegel laufen lassen. 
Nun denn, die Wallersaison 2012 kann kommen :m. 

Gruß


----------



## Andy.F (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Der 200 ist nicht breit müßte 60° sein was zum vertikalen perfekt ist.
Der 83er hat 120° da sieht man zu viel Fläche rund ums Boot.
Da die Profis selbst mit 8000W Geräten fischen ist der Scheuchefekt fragwürdig. Lowrance macht halt viel Werbung deswegen wohl auch der bestimmt hohe absatz.


----------



## Smanhu (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Der 200 ist nicht breit müßte 60° sein was zum vertikalen perfekt ist.
> Der 83er hat 120° da sieht man zu viel Fläche rund ums Boot.
> Da die Profis selbst mit 8000W Geräten fischen ist der Scheuchefekt fragwürdig. Lowrance macht halt viel Werbung deswegen wohl auch der bestimmt hohe absatz.




Hatt mich verschrieben. Natürlich der schmale Kegel. Der breite Kegel ist der 83khz mit 60°. Ich muss jetzt auch sagen, dass es fragwürdig ist bzgl. der Scheuchwirkung. Wahrscheinlich ist es wie so oft beim Angeln, entweder man hat Glück und es beißt, oder eben nicht.
Also: Keep on trying

Gruß


----------



## ragbar (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Ich hatte mal einen Versuch im Aquarium mit meinem Seacharter 320 df mit 4000 w peak to peak Sendeleistung gemacht : die Fische schwammen völlig unbeeindruckt direkt unter dem Geber, blieben teilweise minutenlang darunter stehen..............

Gruß
Erik


----------



## Xtremelure (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Echos haben doch keine Scheuchwirkung auf Suesswasserfische ?!?!

Liegt nicht asserhalb von ihrem Spektrum oder sowas in der Art also ich habe es aufm Wasser noch nciht beobachten koennen...

Hatte mal einen Bericht ueber Scheuchwirkung bei Karpfen glaub ciF war es da wurde es auch nicht beataetigt das es eine Scheuchwirkung hat.

Gruss


----------



## Wallerjocky (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von Echoloten*

Hallo Leute, 

Ich, als Händler von Huminbird Echoloten, kann euch nur sagen,
vergesst den Quatsch mit der Scheuchwirkung.
ihr werdet mit oder ohne Echolot mehr oder weniger fangen.

Ich betreibe nebenbei Guiding-Touren in Bayern auf der Donau und bin ständig auf dem Wasser.
Und konnte keinerlei Unterschiede feststellen.
Egal, ob mit oder ohne Echolot.Also,lasst eure Lote ruhig laufen, dafür habt Ihr die ja gekauft.

Lg Jocky


----------

